# 14th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

This years Tournament will be held at Matagorda Texas. Our Captains Meeting will take place on June 22nd at the Matagorda Fireman's Hall. Winners of the Tournament will take home over $10,000.00 in cash plus all first place winners will receive a signed, numbered and framed print by Randy McGovern. Dinner, drinks, t-shirts and caps will be free to all fishermen at the meeting. The Tournament will start at 6:00AM on June 23rd and end at 3:00PM. Weigh-in will be at the Matagorda Harbor Marina. Selected winners will be polygraphed. For more information, rules and entry forms go to our web site, <www.shrinesports.com>


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 14th Annual Tournament*

Our web site has been down, but is now up and running. You can register your team on sponsor on line.


----------

